# DH Options?



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

So I have a question I would like some opinions on. I have been in the DH program for 6 years in the SE and am joining the draw this year, the only thing is that I have points to draw a wasatch le elk tag, so which DH unit would be best served with that tag. I will be out scouting elk all summer and might as well look at deer too. 
Thanks


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Central.


----------

